# July's Vivarium Contest Results



## Guest (Jun 25, 2004)

Congrats to Kevin and his 35G Hex full of Pumilios - July's Vivarium of the month!

http://www.dendroboard.com/photocontest/


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

*#9*

#9
Is as follows: 90gal tall, all natural materials, cocoa panels, waterfall to the right, several waterdwelling plants, 2 mini orchids (hwra lavaburst)cherryvred flowers, also 1 brassavola(smells great), 2 types of bromelia, ressurected ferns, pillow moss, java, Alocasia 'Elaine, Syngonium erythrophyllum, from b. Jungle. overgrown crepping fig, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Jhupp you should of posted your new design. I fell in love with that one, and it looked so natural!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

that....Saddam....in tank #2? Or Mario? lol


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Derek Benson said:


> that....Saddam....in tank #2? Or Mario? lol



LOL -- Now we know where they are hiding him............


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

All of them look so nice. I'm jealous of these peoples' 133+ viv building skillz. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2004)

It is really difficult to choose.. :roll: 

According to me, the number 7 seems to be ideal for poisonfrogs breeders :wink:


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

I liked 7 alot too, but water features always grab me, all of them are sweet though!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Politicking is discouraged. :? 

Just kidding, barely.

s


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

I would like to see full frontal shots.... wait that just sounds bad.
But I would like to see some of these tanks as a whole or multi-pictures.
Maybe for the next Viv contest, we can have a description and several pics.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea, #7 has a zen style look to it. IMO

M.N


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Bgreen said:


> I would like to see full frontal shots.... wait that just sounds bad.
> But I would like to see some of these tanks as a whole or multi-pictures.
> Maybe for the next Viv contest, we can have a description and several pics.


Your right. One picture just cant get it all. These tanks...all tanks require different perspectives to fully enjoy them. That's why they are so nice to just sit in front and look into.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I love the ficus in #9! Whoevers that is, could you say how you got it like that?

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

I started with 2 of the smallest strands of ficus and now they have taken over. I have to literaly push them back so they dont cover my other plants. 

Hey guys this is a contest for vivs. That hex tank is nice but its a death trap lol. Just kidding, nice tanks everyone. Jhupp that other setup u have is bananas. You'll win the next one hands down if you enter it.

My tank is alot deeper than it looks, there is at least 8 inches of cave(bottom rear)the back gives good cover for making frogs comfy. Tincs love it and they use the branch in the middle as a elevator.


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

forgot to add, 
-the tank has a bulkhead drain under the falsebottom in the rear, draining into a sump under the enclosure. 

-Ehiem that filters the water and sends it up to right side, onto a waterfall. 

-Misting sytem, that mists 3 times a day. 

-exoterra fogger, just for looks, turned on occasionally.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

death trap?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It was a joke.

The water area.

Unclench. :wink: 

s


Derek Benson said:


> death trap?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Scott said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> The water area.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

I feel sort of stupid now. I chose that pic because that is from when the tank was at its absolute peak before the rebuild. And didn't post the rebuild because it still has that freshly plant look, or so I thought.  

Anyway live and learn. I will besure and enter the rebuild next time.

Also I think more pics of each tank would be very nice addition.


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

jhupp what kind of camera did you take those pics with? They look really nice. My fuji just dosent cut it anymore. The close up of that orchid and the frog look pretty good.

Derek Benson, that avatar you have is nasty, that frog reminds me of a gremlin. lol


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

My girlfriends! LOL

All kidding aside it's a Sony DSC-F717 Cyber Shot. I really like it, and because it is her's it didn't cost me a thing. Which of course makes it the best kind of camera: free.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

> Derek Benson, that avatar you have is nasty, that frog reminds me of a gremlin. lol


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

After seeing all those I am glad I didn't enter one of mine
Great Vivs!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The ones that aren't fully grown in will be real knockouts once the plants take off.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

All these tanks are nice and I would have to agree that once a couple of them grow in they are going to be absolutly georgeous. But I believe that #3 is the best of the bunch. You can tell alot of time and planning went into this tank, and the moss growing on the wood sets it off. Great job to everyone, they all are sweet.

TonyT


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*How do I send in a picture for the next months?*

Hey guys.. how do I send in a picture, and when do I send it in for the next tank of the month?


Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

*styles...*

there are a lot of different styles. the palidarium looks good with the wood but how deep is the water? i have some redwood branches that are growing moss like that right now, took a year to get them started though, did you make or find/buy yours? 

there are a range of styles, for different animals, benjamin is right. there should i think, be a catagory or grouping of tanks. mine is only a week old,
designed for greenback mantella, satanic leaf tails, klemeri and that's not really not shown in the angle. there are two water features, one on the left that falls through the rock where the P. Costa Rica is located and then on the right a stream that is shown plus the water flowing down the front of the rock. 

what about having a main photo, and then a small gallery or 300 or 400 sized images? or maybe, front, a flora-lanscape close up and a description?

anyway, all the tanks look good, the one with the face made my kid laugh, she thought it was depicting the tree people from the lord-of-the-rings movie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

I would just like to thank everyone who voted for my photo/vivarium. I'm sorry I haven't posted. I have been super busy with travel plans, travel, work, girlfriend, etc.. Once again thanks to everyone who voted.


----------

